# How NOT to make your first post, a clarification.



## Sapplicant (29 Jun 2010)

After sitting back quietly as a new member for a few months, and taking the time to read many of the forums and get a feel for things, I felt it necessary to give everyone an example of how NOT to post for the first time, or any time for that matter. I think this should clear up some confusion for a select few, and give a good laugh to others. Bear with me. (And if you, the moderator, find it necessary to remove, so be it, I just figured most peoples' first post will be in here, so it could prove to be relevant)


O HAI!! Im a ex-cadet who wants to be a black-belt snypper for CSOR or JTF!!!11! I'm the BEST OUT oF ALL MA FRNDZZ AT PAINTBALL AN AIRSOFTTT!!!! I'm tooo lazey to read tngs 4 myslf, so I thought I'd ask you 4advise!!!

If you fall the aptatood test, can you re-right it????? Can I dew my intervew in a blew leasure sute???? Is ok 2 lie about drugs on my 4mzz??? I dont rlly do them anymr, so its not a issue!!!! 

IS BOOT CAMP HARD??? IS IT TREW YOU RUN EVRY MRNG???? THAT'S SOOO HARD!!! SHOULD I LOSE WAIT OR IS IT OK TO BE A BIT FAT??? CDN AVIATOR, WILL U CUM HOLD MY HAND WHEN I RIGHT MY CFAT TEST??!! DOES ANYONE KNOW THE PROPER CANADIAN FORCES BMQ METHOD 4 WIPING YOUR OWN A$$??? I CAN'T FIND THE SEARCH FUNCTION, AND GEORGE WALLACE'S COPYPASTA IS TOO LONG TO REEEAADDDDD!!!!


KTHXBAI!!!!! PM ME OR ADD ME TO UR MSN!!!!!


If your first post is anything, ANYTHING like this, I hope you have a fork handy, because there's some BT;DT's out there who are gonna be handing you a big ol' slice of humble pie. Plese, use english, proper grammar, and only ask a question if you've spent over a week looking for the answer via the search function. I wouldn't want to see anyone get scared away from the forces because they feel they were cyber-bullied on this site. (which is, by the way, one of the greatest resources out there for applicants and recruits, so long as you use it properly)

Cheers!!  :camo:


----------



## Sapplicant (29 Jun 2010)

I really hope that this doesn't land me in the time-out chair. :sorry:


----------



## Teeps74 (29 Jun 2010)

Not gonna lie to ya... I giggled. So I guess that puts me in the next chair over... Whoops!


----------



## aesop081 (29 Jun 2010)

Sapplicant said:
			
		

> CDN AVIATOR, WILL U CUM HOLD MY HAND WHEN I RIGHT MY CFAT TEST??!!



How did i end up in mixed up in this ???


----------



## Sapplicant (29 Jun 2010)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> How did i end up in mixed up in this ???




A thread I was looking at a while back, about how to become a recruit. Some person, who I'm sure is now banned, asked a very stupid question, and your (sarcastic) reply was something along the lines of "What, do you want me to come hold your hand or something?". It cracked me up, and I thought it deserved a bit of recognition. I have about 22 hours left to modify it if you want me to remove your handle from the fray...


----------



## Nfld Sapper (29 Jun 2010)




----------



## aesop081 (29 Jun 2010)

Oh i'm ok with it.....just currious how that mention came to be.


----------



## Teeps74 (29 Jun 2010)

Oh gawd, pepsi nose burns!


----------



## gaspasser (29 Jun 2010)

Sap~~ you're lucky I wasn't drinking my coffee when I read this...you would owe me a new monitor~~

Seriously, though, I'm glad someone finally said it and hopefully put some ID10T's in their places.  I'm sure I speak for many of us here (including mods who must have thier heads bolted down for all the shaking it does~~) who have seen many dumb first posts and wanted to say something a little more sarcastic and insulting...thanks for the chuckle and hopefully new posters see this ...
Teeps, try drinking coffee next time...that hurts..and burns~~
iper:


----------



## Sapplicant (29 Jun 2010)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

>



 :+1:


I'm well aware of my uncanny abilities as a ****-disturber. This is why, with the exception of breathing, I plan on mostly keeping my mouth shut during my BMQ. Eyes and ears fully opened, though.



 :cheers:


----------



## Nfld Sapper (29 Jun 2010)

Sapplicant said:
			
		

> :+1:
> 
> 
> I'm well aware of my uncanny abilities as a ****-disturber. This is why, with the exception of breathing, I plan on mostly keeping my mouth shut during my BMQ. Eyes and ears fully opened, though.
> ...



Then pray you don't meet this Sapper as your instructor when you get to CFSME.......


 ;D


----------



## Sapplicant (29 Jun 2010)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Then pray you don't meet this Sapper as your instructor when you get to CFSME.......
> 
> 
> ;D




Gagetown? 10-4. Hope to see you there. I'll be the one who only speaks when spoken to  ;D


----------



## Sapplicant (29 Jun 2010)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Oh i'm ok with it.....just currious how that mention came to be.




Your post about becoming a CFAC had something to do with it as well  ;D


----------



## Danjanou (29 Jun 2010)

Stickied for obvious reasons.


----------



## Lil_T (29 Jun 2010)

BZ Sapplicant.  fantastic post.


----------



## richp (19 Aug 2010)

Great post of what not to do, sure made me laugh. Thanks for the post.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (19 Aug 2010)

Thanks for the laugh and the lesson, all in one.


----------



## SeanNewman (19 Aug 2010)

Just out of curiosity, I wonder how much of the new "MSN speak" is due to how much we military folk use conventional military acronyms in our post without a second thought?

For example, to an average soldier this list might be easy to understand: MLVW, LAV, MPRR, OMLT, MSR, CMTC, PPCLI, etc but to a civilian who wants to join the military do we think that maybe to them it looks like acronyms (LOL, WTF, etc) are okay to use here?

It's a bit of a rhetorical question because I do see the humour in the first post as well and I know it's in the site rules not to use teenager-like chat, but perhaps to us, we comfortably use our acronyms the way modern recruits use MSN speak.


----------



## Danjanou (19 Aug 2010)

Interesting point. Mind this applies to any professional group and how they converse with each other using specific slang, acronyms etc. In my office we use terms on a regular basis in notes, files and emails etc  (STDLE, PED, SLED, COE SSI, ISI, ISS, ERE, CVP etc) that while I know instinctively but I'm sure now have the rest of you going WTF?  8)


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (19 Aug 2010)

STDLE = Stuff To Delegate to Lesser Employees, right? I know how you work.


----------



## Pusser (20 Aug 2010)

:stirpot:  My thoughts on this is that I think some folks are a bit too quick to lambaste and admonish other folks for not searching first.  It's worth noting that the search function on this site doesn't always work, nor in my experience does it use good boolean logic.  In other words, it can be very difficult to find things.  Furthermore, people asking questions often want current information, but many of the posts on this site are years old.  How reliable are they?  Finally, posting on this site is voluntary.  If you don't want to reply to a post, you don't have to. So if you feel someone is wasting your time, just ignore them and move on. :2c:


----------



## Greymatters (20 Aug 2010)

Petamocto said:
			
		

> Just out of curiosity, I wonder how much of the new "MSN speak" is due to how much we military folk use conventional military acronyms in our post without a second thought?



Its certainly a cultural/generational thing; Ive argued with my son several times over whether MSN style writing is acceptable in the business world.  

Basically it comes down to being 'not acceptable' in my business world, but 'acceptable' in his business world. 

Although I do catch some of my own higher ups doing the same thing (once in a while) when they are texting me using their blackberries...


----------



## Sapplicant (22 Aug 2010)

Now I'm no expert, but using acronyms, both hand written and oral, seems to save time. And in an environment where saving time means possibly saving lives, it should be more than acceptable. Hell, it should be mandatory. Therefore, you have all the acronyms that are used in the military.

However, with "msn" speak, the time they're saving is probably spent in front of a television watching some crap on MTV that has nothing to do with music. Therefore, it's a nuisance to people who live and work in the *REAL* real world. Not just the good people of Army.ca.




edited for effect


----------



## Danjanou (23 Aug 2010)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> STDLE = Stuff To Delegate to Lesser Employees, right? I know how you work.



There is nobody lower on the foodchain than moi in this office. 8)

Skill Training Directly Leading (to) Employment


----------



## Rogo (17 Oct 2010)

Just read this now and had a good laugh, especially the part about George Wallace's copy paste being too long to read.  I've seen so many new people get that Site Guidelines post and figure that less than half actually got to the end of it.


----------



## Navalsnpr (23 Nov 2010)

Very amusing, however unfortunately true!


----------



## CDN_LoneWolf_CDN (24 Dec 2010)

Great post, had a good laugh on this one.  As a young Canadian, I am embarassed for my peers' poor communication skills and inability to express themselves clearly.  So many replies in these forums are just asking for clarification.

Interesting counterpoint though, about currency of information and effectiveness of search tools.  I humbly agree, to a degree, that it is difficult to find topics and better boolean logic or the ability to search with a time parameter would help, but this is an excellent way to find information and engage in animated discussion.  Kudos to the milnet.ca staff.

Cheers all, Merry Chirstmas!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (24 Dec 2010)

As an update to this, our search function has recently been upgraded. We should be enjoying both faster and more accurate results now.


----------



## Rogo (1 Feb 2011)

Though this is excellent news, it still won't fix the problem of people not searching for answers first. Sadly there is no foreseeable solution as far as I am concerned.


----------



## jemcgrg (5 Apr 2011)

Hilarious post.


----------



## MrsAlex (20 May 2011)

Thanks for the laugh! And happy I didn't fall into that unfortunate category. 

I've been on a few forums and the archetypes you presented are alas found on all of them.


----------



## NavyHopeful (21 May 2011)

Rogo said:
			
		

> Though this is excellent news, it still won't fix the problem of people not searching for answers first. Sadly there is no foreseeable solution as far as I am concerned.



I believe the proper phrase is "You can't fix stupid."  But, then again, that doesn't mean people won't try...


----------



## infantryian (26 May 2011)

Inspired by a recent thread in one of the recruiting forums, your first post should not bear any similarity to the following video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tSdTrm8A66M&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Sgt Pearce (30 Jul 2011)

Sapperian said:
			
		

> Inspired by a recent thread in one of the recruiting forums, your first post should not bear any similarity to the following video.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tSdTrm8A66M&feature=player_embedded



Thank you for that video, it made me laugh so much.


----------



## Mike92 (31 Oct 2011)

"O HAI!! Im a ex-cadet who wants to be a black-belt snypper for CSOR or JTF!!!11! I'm the BEST OUT oF ALL MA FRNDZZ AT PAINTBALL AN AIRSOFTTT!!!! I'm tooo lazey to read tngs 4 myslf, so I thought I'd ask you 4advise!!!"


I can't decide if thats extremely funny or disgustingly sad.

With respect,

Michael K.


----------



## MatthewAngel (12 Jul 2012)

O HAI DER! I HERD U LIEK C7's!!1!11!!one1

Lol but really this made me laugh so hard cause its basically what happens in every other forum I have been on


----------



## Jarnhamar (12 Jul 2012)

MatthewAngel said:
			
		

> O HAI DER! I HERD U LIEK C7's!!1!11!!one1
> 
> Lol but really this made me laugh so hard cause its basically what happens in every other forum I have been on



Like magicthegathering.com and mylittleponyusersubmittedstories.ca ?


----------



## Scott (12 Jul 2012)

Maybe webcadets.


----------



## aesop081 (12 Jul 2012)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> Like magicthegathering.com and mylittleponyusersubmittedstories.ca ?



You're mental , you know that, right ?


----------



## MatthewAngel (12 Jul 2012)

Scott said:
			
		

> Maybe webcadets.



Mmm, I don't think we had to deal with that kind of issue at the webcadets.


----------



## GAP (12 Jul 2012)

> Quote from: ObedientiaZelum on Today at 07:03:48
> 
> Like magicthegathering.com and mylittleponyusersubmittedstories.ca ?






			
				CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> You're mental , you know that, right ?



How do people come up with the web addresses to these weird sites? do they have them bookmarked for their downtime or something?


----------



## Scott (12 Jul 2012)

MatthewAngel said:
			
		

> Mmm, I don't think we had to deal with that kind of issue at the webcadets.



That could be a for a few reasons...

rancing:


----------



## MatthewAngel (12 Jul 2012)

Lol very funny.


----------



## Jarnhamar (12 Jul 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> You're mental , you know that, right ?



I see what you did there!


----------



## Scott (13 Jul 2012)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> I see what you did there!



HAHAHAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## Yrys (4 Jul 2015)

Hyperlink update  : http://magic.wizards.com/en/magic-gathering

 ;D

Cause I know a few peoples that still play that weekly   !

They are going to LOVE me !


----------

